# I need some advice!!!



## woooof<3 (Oct 14, 2021)

Has anyone experienced ACL/CCL surgeries for their dogs?  After training Missie I noticed that she was limping whenever he would get up from lying down, so we went to the vet. They examined her and took an xray& MRI. They saw a slight ACL tear on her right knee  They advised me to go to TPLO procedure. So I searched one near my area and saw this site: TPLO Surgery in Austin, TX | TPLO Austin

Do you think I should go fot TPLO procedure or TTA?

Thank youu


----------

